# Weekly Competition 2021-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U' R' U' R' F U' F2 R2 U'
*2. *R' F' R U R2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2
*3. *F R U R U2 R' U R' U' F2 R
*4. *U' R' F U' R U R' F2 R2 U2 R'
*5. *R' U' F U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L' D' B R D2 L B2 F2 D' F
*2. *F R' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 L F2 D' L2 B' R D' B2 D'
*3. *F' R U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B D L U2 R' F' L B' D L2
*4. *L F' R F U2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 D F' R' D2 F' U B U
*5. *L' B' D F' L U' B' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' R' F L R2 B' L R2 B L2 B F2 D2 B' F' R2 U F' U' Rw2 B2 U2 Fw2 F' U Fw2 Uw2 U F' Uw2 B2 U Rw L' F' D R F' Uw Fw Uw2 U' L2 D Fw' Rw'
*2. *F' U2 B L2 F D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' U F2 B2 R F' D' R2 B L Rw2 D' B2 D2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' L' U B2 R2 D2 Fw' U' L2 Fw' B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw' R F'
*3. *R' U R' U2 B L F2 D U R' D2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 L B2 Rw2 D' L' Fw2 L' R B2 U' Fw2 B2 D' R Uw2 F R' U2 Fw F' Rw' U' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw F2 B
*4. *B2 U2 R F2 B2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 R U' R2 U F2 R' D' B' U F' L Uw2 R Fw2 B Rw2 R' Uw2 L B L2 Uw2 F D2 Uw' L2 B2 Uw' D Rw B2 Uw Rw U2 F D
*5. *D2 F' R F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 L D2 R' U2 B' L D B F' U L Rw2 Uw2 L R' U' Fw2 U L' R U Rw2 L' U' Fw B U F2 Uw L2 Uw L' Uw B' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B F2 Lw2 Uw Bw Rw2 Lw' B Uw' R' B' R2 U' Lw' U Lw' U' Bw R B' D' Lw' Bw F2 Fw Dw2 Bw' Uw D L Bw' B2 Lw' F' Uw L' R F' B R Lw2 B2 R' Fw B Bw2 R2 Rw2 Bw Dw R2 Lw D' Rw B' D' Bw Lw B' Lw
*2. *Lw2 Dw Bw Rw2 F2 Uw Rw B2 U' L Bw' D' Fw R2 B' Rw' Fw B U' D2 B' Lw2 D' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 D2 F' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 R Dw Uw' U R F' L' U L2 Bw2 Dw' B' Rw Bw' Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw Dw' Rw U R F' B' Rw F2
*3. *U Dw' Bw' Lw Rw' D U' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 F D2 Uw Fw2 L B' Bw' Uw' R' Dw2 L U' D Uw2 Fw' R B' Dw Uw Lw F R2 Bw2 Rw Bw' D2 B Bw' Lw Fw2 Uw' Lw' L2 U Uw2 B' Lw' Bw2 L Uw' Rw2 Uw F U Fw' F2 Bw Rw Bw2 Uw2
*4. *B Dw F2 U' Fw Dw' B2 R' Fw L2 R' Fw' Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 F' Rw' R' Bw2 R2 Dw2 Lw F L Fw' B Rw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 D2 B' D B Uw' R Fw B' Bw' R' Dw2 Lw Bw U' F2 D' B F2 U2 Rw Dw' Lw2 D' Rw Bw' R Dw D' Lw2
*5. *Bw R' Fw Uw2 Fw' D' B Rw2 F' B Rw' Lw B2 F' Bw2 L' Fw Bw' L' D2 Uw' U2 Fw' D' Fw B2 Rw' Lw Fw2 Rw2 F' L' R Rw' D' L Lw2 R Dw' Fw U Rw2 U R' Bw Lw' F' Lw Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 U Fw2 Dw' L2 Dw' B Dw2 D2 Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' Bw Lw Bw2 Dw2 3Rw' B' F2 Uw L2 R Lw2 U2 3Uw' F' U' 3Rw D' Rw' D' 3Uw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2 U 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw L Uw2 L' R' Lw2 F D 3Uw2 Lw' U R2 Dw' 3Uw2 F' D F' R' U F Fw L' Bw 3Rw F Uw F2 R' Bw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 D Uw2 Fw' Rw B' 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 L2 3Fw2 Lw2 U2 Bw2 Rw' R
*2. *Uw' B L' 3Uw Uw' Bw' R Dw2 Bw' F' 3Uw U Rw2 3Uw2 Fw2 D2 Lw' Fw' Uw' U' B2 3Fw2 Dw' Uw R2 Lw F D2 Dw2 L' D' F2 D' R2 F' 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 B2 U' 3Fw2 Fw Bw 3Rw2 Fw Dw 3Rw L' Dw2 L' 3Fw' Dw U' Bw' D' Uw' Fw' 3Rw' U Fw2 F2 3Uw' Lw 3Fw2 Lw' D' 3Fw R2 Rw Lw2 B2 Lw' Uw Lw 3Uw' Bw2 Fw2
*3. *F2 Dw Bw2 U2 3Uw Dw2 D' Lw' 3Uw' B2 3Rw' F2 U' Lw2 Bw Fw Rw' D R' Dw' F 3Rw Fw 3Fw' R' B Uw2 3Rw2 F' U' Fw' B Rw' Fw 3Rw Lw' B' 3Fw2 Lw' B2 3Rw U Bw F2 D Lw' Uw F' Bw2 L R2 Bw Fw' Dw' Rw2 Uw R2 B2 3Rw U' L' 3Uw B2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw Lw F' Fw R' 3Uw Bw' 3Uw' Bw2 L D 3Uw' Rw U' Bw'
*4. *D' Dw' L' F' U2 F' R' Dw2 Fw D2 Lw2 3Rw' U 3Rw Bw2 D2 B Bw Lw Rw' F2 Rw 3Fw' Bw' Fw' R' L' B' U2 Bw2 3Fw2 D2 Lw 3Rw R2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L 3Uw R2 Bw2 3Fw' Dw U2 Lw' 3Fw Uw U L' B' 3Rw R2 Dw2 U' B D2 3Fw2 R2 F' Fw D' U F2 3Fw2 B 3Uw2 Rw F' Rw2 3Fw' Lw' Fw' L2 3Fw2 B2 R' Fw' Bw2 D
*5. *U' D R F2 3Fw Bw2 B2 Rw2 D 3Rw' D Dw R2 Dw2 U Bw2 B2 Lw2 D' 3Uw L2 3Uw Uw' Dw' Lw Rw2 L 3Uw U Bw Dw Rw2 R 3Rw L Lw' Fw2 Uw' 3Fw Uw' Bw 3Rw' D' 3Uw2 Bw Rw2 D' R2 3Fw Bw2 3Uw2 F 3Rw Rw Uw2 Rw' Lw2 U' Uw2 L2 Bw2 D' Bw' Rw2 3Uw2 D' Dw' L' Bw D B2 3Fw Bw' Fw R' Dw2 D Rw Bw' Lw

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw 3Fw' Lw U2 3Rw2 B L 3Uw 3Rw 3Bw2 D2 3Dw2 L2 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Bw Bw Dw2 Uw' F R2 3Bw L Rw2 F' D' F 3Rw' Fw 3Lw 3Bw' Lw B' D2 Rw' 3Bw' Uw2 Lw U Lw' U2 F B' D Dw2 U2 3Uw 3Lw2 Fw L' U2 Lw 3Fw L2 B 3Fw F2 L2 U' L' Dw' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Uw2 D B 3Uw' U L' Rw' Dw 3Lw 3Fw' Bw2 3Dw D U Rw2 U Dw 3Bw2 3Rw' Lw 3Bw2 D 3Uw 3Fw F2 3Uw2 R2 3Dw 3Uw2 D' F2 3Lw Rw 3Fw2
*2. *F' Dw 3Fw' L Rw 3Dw' Rw2 F 3Dw Lw' 3Fw' Bw2 3Dw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw' D' 3Bw' Bw' Uw2 3Uw' Fw 3Lw' R2 Lw2 U' Fw 3Bw2 R2 Bw' 3Dw2 Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Bw Fw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 3Bw2 B' 3Fw Bw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 3Rw' U' 3Bw' 3Lw Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 Fw F' Dw Uw' D' 3Lw Dw2 3Fw' Uw2 B Rw D2 Rw' Dw' 3Uw Rw 3Lw' L Fw 3Dw 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw U2 Uw2 3Rw 3Bw D' Uw2 B' Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 R B2 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw2 Uw' 3Lw' Uw 3Uw' 3Dw2
*3. *Rw2 Dw' Uw Fw' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Rw U' B R B2 Lw Fw' Uw2 3Uw2 3Lw B 3Lw Fw' U' Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 D 3Dw2 Uw U' 3Rw 3Dw' U2 Lw 3Lw U' Bw Lw2 Fw2 3Dw' B 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw B 3Lw 3Uw' 3Dw Rw' Dw' Lw2 D 3Dw2 3Lw' D' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw L' Dw 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw R Dw' R 3Fw F' B' Lw Fw' 3Lw2 Rw 3Bw' D B2 Dw' U2 B' Bw2 3Rw Rw2 L Uw 3Lw 3Fw' D2 3Fw' U' R2 3Fw' 3Bw' Rw' 3Fw B 3Lw2 Lw' U' Lw2 3Fw U' Rw
*4. *R 3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw Rw 3Lw2 L' 3Bw2 Fw2 3Rw' L' 3Lw2 B F D' U Dw' Fw2 3Fw' 3Bw' U Uw' 3Fw' Bw Uw' Lw2 B' D2 Fw 3Rw2 U2 Fw2 3Fw Dw2 Uw 3Uw' R2 Lw 3Uw' 3Dw' L' 3Uw' L2 Uw' 3Dw2 Rw2 Uw' 3Lw U 3Dw' R2 Rw' Fw2 R' Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw2 L' U 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 R2 B' F L 3Lw2 Rw' 3Uw U2 F' 3Uw L' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw Fw2 3Dw2 R 3Fw U L B' 3Rw2 Bw Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw' F' 3Uw2 3Bw' Fw' Rw2 3Lw Uw' R 3Uw2 U'
*5. *3Dw 3Lw Uw' B2 Uw2 3Fw' F2 B2 Fw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Rw' Bw 3Rw2 D2 3Dw' L' 3Bw2 F Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw F2 D R 3Dw' 3Uw2 F2 3Dw R' 3Dw' Uw' F L Lw2 Bw2 3Rw Fw' Rw' B Dw' U Fw Lw' D U 3Fw' 3Lw 3Dw2 Uw' 3Fw Lw Bw D' Bw' B 3Uw' L' Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw B 3Fw' L' R' D2 U 3Lw' Dw 3Rw2 Dw U 3Dw F2 Bw D' Rw2 3Bw D' Lw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Lw Dw 3Rw 3Dw2 3Bw' Lw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw Lw 3Rw' B2 Dw B D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' R U2 R' U2 F U R' F' R
*2. *U F U2 F' U2 R U' R' U2 R U'
*3. *U R' U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 R2 U R2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 B R2 B2 F' Rw Uw'
*2. *R' F U F2 L U' B2 D F2 U' R2 F' D' L D2 R2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R' F U2 R' F' U R' B' R U F L2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B' L2 R B R' U' D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 D L Uw2 Fw2 B L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 R' U2 D B2 L' Uw B Rw U F2 L2 Fw2 R Uw z' y2
*2. *F D U R' D' F' R F' D2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 L B R2 Uw2 L F2 Uw2 R U' Rw2 R D2 Fw2 U' L Fw' Rw2 F2 R2 B' Uw L' Fw' U' D B2 Uw2 R x'
*3. *U' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B' L' U' F' U' D' B' F U R Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F' L' D2 F2 Uw2 D2 R' L D' Fw2 B F Uw Rw' Fw D U Fw Rw' B2 x2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Uw2 U' L Rw Uw' D2 Lw' L2 B2 Fw' Lw' R2 Bw2 Fw U Uw' Dw R2 F2 L Bw Uw2 R2 B Bw Dw Rw' Dw' F' B Uw B2 Bw U' F' Bw' Dw' Lw' U2 R' D2 Uw2 U' Rw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Bw U Lw F' U' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 U' F2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw'
*2. *Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Bw' Lw U' F' Bw2 D' U2 B' Fw' Lw' F Dw' Fw' B2 Uw' Bw' F2 Lw2 R F2 Bw D2 Rw2 L Bw U Lw' D U Rw' D' U' Lw2 L' F D Fw' R2 Fw' R2 L Rw B Lw2 B L' Fw' B L2 B Bw' Dw' Bw2 3Rw 3Uw2
*3. *Lw2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 R' Uw D R2 F' Uw Lw2 Fw' D Dw R2 B U B' Dw' F' D Bw2 R' Bw L2 Lw' R' Bw' Lw2 Dw R2 F2 R2 B2 Bw' Uw U2 Lw D Bw' Uw2 D Fw2 Bw2 Dw' F Uw' F' R U2 R' F2 Lw' R F Lw' R' Rw L' U 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw2 R2 Bw2 L2 F' D' 3Uw' Bw' B' 3Rw' Uw2 D' L2 Dw Lw B' Rw L 3Fw' R D' Rw R2 Lw' 3Uw2 D2 Uw' Bw Dw' 3Rw U' 3Rw Lw2 Rw' 3Uw' Lw Dw' Fw U' F' Uw2 U2 3Fw2 R' Rw2 B2 Uw' Bw2 B2 L' 3Rw D B' Fw2 3Uw2 L U Uw2 Lw2 B 3Rw Bw F D 3Fw Lw Rw Bw' F2 Rw' 3Rw B' Bw Uw' F 3Rw' D2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' 3Dw' L2 Lw D' R' 3Bw 3Rw' B2 F2 Uw' B2 3Uw2 3Bw Fw2 Rw' Bw 3Dw' Dw' 3Lw F Bw2 D2 3Lw2 R Lw' 3Dw Fw Rw U2 R' Rw2 Bw Fw2 R' 3Bw2 D' 3Bw F' 3Lw' Uw2 R Fw2 Bw 3Fw B2 L' Fw 3Bw2 3Fw' U' 3Dw Bw' 3Fw2 R2 Dw' Lw' 3Bw' Fw2 Bw Uw2 U 3Rw Uw2 D2 R2 Rw D 3Lw' R' D' L' D2 3Rw2 L2 3Fw2 3Lw' R2 3Bw2 3Fw' L' F Uw Bw2 3Dw D2 F2 L Bw2 R B' Uw2 F2 D2 R U' B' 3Dw L 3Uw2 x2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U' L2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 F' L B U' B F L' D2 B' Rw Uw2
*2. *R2 D2 L F R' D2 L U' F L F2 D R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D R2 D Rw' Uw2
*3. *B' D' F' L2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F L B2 R' F L' B F D
*4. *F' U2 B' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L B2 D' B2 F2 R' B L2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B U R2 F' L' F R D U' B' L U' Fw Uw2
*6. *R F U' D2 R' L2 D' L F R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F Rw2 Uw2
*7. *B R' F L' U2 R2 F D L2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R2 B2 F D F Rw' Uw'
*8. *B' U D' F' L F2 D B L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' R Fw' Uw2
*9. *U2 R F2 D F U R2 F R B D R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U D Fw'
*10. *R B2 D' B L D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L F L' R2 B2 D L2 Fw' Uw
*11. *F2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F' R B' D B2 U2 B U' B' Uw'
*12. *F R' D R' B2 R' L F' U' B' D2 R2 F' D2 B R2 L2 U2 F R2 Fw Uw
*13. *R2 D F2 D B2 F2 R D2 R F' L' U2 F D' U2 R2 U L Uw
*14. *R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 R U' R2 B R' U' B U L2 F' L B Rw' Uw
*15. *F D2 B' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' U B D B U' F2 D' Rw' Uw
*16. *B' F L2 D2 B2 U2 F' U' R2 D F' U2 B2 L U L2 B' D' Fw Uw
*17. *F2 R' U2 D F2 U' R U2 B' R2 L' D2 R2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 D F Rw Uw
*18. *R L2 B L' B' U' F' R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 L F2 R B' Rw' Uw
*19. *B L U' R2 L' U F' B' U' F' L2 D' L2 U F2 B2 U D Rw' Uw
*20. *U B2 L F2 L F2 R2 D2 F D F L R F' U' L2 B Rw'
*21. *F' U L F' L U2 B' L' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R' Fw
*22. *U L2 D2 U B2 U F D' F2 L D L' D2 B R2 D2 L' B Rw2 Uw2
*23. *U2 B' F2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 B U' L' F' L U2 F U R D Fw Uw'
*24. *F2 U L2 B R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' U R' D' U R' B2 D U2 Fw
*25. *U F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' B R U' L D L2 R2 B2 R' B' D2 Rw2 Uw
*26. *L' R U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 R F R' U' R' U B2 D L' B' U2 F' Uw
*27. *B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 L U L' U' F' U' R2 D L' F' D' Rw Uw'
*28. *B2 D B U B' U2 R2 U F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 D2 R2 L' F D' Rw
*29. *U2 F R D2 F2 D F2 D F2 U F2 R2 D2 L D L2 B' L' D Fw
*30. *R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R F' U2 L' D2 U2 F' D B' L2 B Rw2 Uw'
*31. *R' B U' L D' B' U L2 B U' F' R2 D2 F2 B L2 U2 R2 L' Fw'
*32. *F U2 F2 U' B' U B2 D' L F' R B2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 Rw2
*33. *D' B2 D B R' U' L' F U2 B2 R2 L' U2 L D2 R U2 R2 B2 Rw Uw2
*34. *R2 B' D' R' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D R D' U L' D2 U Fw'
*35. *U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F D2 L U2 L2 D2 F' U B L' U Fw Uw'
*36. *B L2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 B R U F D B' F R2 F2 L D2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*37. *B D2 L R2 U F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L' R2 B L2 U B2 R Fw
*38. *B D2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 L' U B' D2 L R' F' U2 R' D L Fw Uw'
*39. *U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 F' U' R U2 L U B D2 L2 U' B U Fw'
*40. *R D L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B F D2 B L2 D2 L' B' F R2 U' F' D' Rw Uw'
*41. *F2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L' R2 U R B' L B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B Rw Uw'
*42. *R' U2 F U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F U' L2 U2 R D' F Rw2 Uw'
*43. *F R D' R2 F' L2 F R' U' D L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 B' D' R' Fw'
*44. *R U R U2 L' U F' L' U2 L2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B U2 F' Rw
*45. *D' F2 U L2 D2 U2 R' D2 F' D' L2 B' U' R2 B' L' R D Fw Uw2
*46. *F D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' U' L' D R2 D R F' D2 L2 D' U Rw2
*47. *L' D' L' B' U2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' U2 L B' L' D Rw Uw2
*48. *B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R F2 L D2 L R F L' U F D2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2
*49. *R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 L D' B' D B' D2 F' R U' B2 Rw Uw2
*50. *R' D L' U' B2 D' L2 D U F2 U2 B D F' U' B' L2 D2 R' Fw' Uw
*51. *L2 B R2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 L' D F' R B L U F D2 Fw Uw'
*52. *D B2 R U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' U F2 L' R B' L' U' R F2 U' Rw
*53. *U' R U' B' L' B R2 F D L' B' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' Fw Uw
*54. *R' F2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 D2 U R2 F L' B' U' R' F2 L' B2 D2 Rw' Uw
*55. *R2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 R D' F2 L2 B D2 B L F' D2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*56. *R' F R L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 B' R D L' B2 U' L2 U Fw
*57. *D' B D2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 R U2 L2 R F' U' L2 B F' U2 R' D2 Rw2
*58. *R2 D' B' U2 R2 F' L2 B L2 R2 D2 U F' U R' F2 U B U Rw
*59. *B' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U L R D' L2 D2 B D2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2
*60. *D2 U2 F D2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R' U L2 D U' F D Rw'
*61. *D2 R2 L F2 R2 D F U' R D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L' Fw Uw2
*62. *F' U2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 B' U2 R U' L B L R' U F' Rw'
*63. *F' R2 D' B' R' D2 L F' D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U Fw' Uw
*64. *R2 L B2 L' F2 D B U' B2 U2 D2 R2 L2 B L2 F R2 D' B Rw2 Uw
*65. *F D B' R L B' D L U F' B2 U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U F Rw'
*66. *U' B2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B' R F L R U' L F D2 B Rw Uw'
*67. *L F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 L' D2 B' D Fw' Uw'
*68. *U L' F2 R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 B' F D2 L' D' F2 D L F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*69. *F2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 R D2 L2 D2 F' L F2 L2 D R B2 U2 Rw'
*70. *U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 B' L' B' R2 B' U F L2 B F2 Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D R' U2 F R' B' L' R2 D' B F2 U
*2. *L2 U R2 B2 D L2 B' D' L F D' R' D B D R B2 U
*3. *L U F L2 U F2 L' B U B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 R'
*4. *D' B U' L2 F2 R L2 F B' U B F2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R
*5. *D2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B L U' F' D U' L2 F' U B2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R B L' U2 F2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 U F L D F' U' R2
*2. *L' B2 R' U D B R F' U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' D' F' U
*3. *R B' L' B L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L D' L2 R' U2 R B2
*4. *F R' L2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 U B' D2 B' F2 R' U' L2 D
*5. *L' U2 B' L' D L B' U R' B' D' L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B D2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L F' U2 R' D' R' F' D' U
*2. *B' L D' L2 U D F' U2 F B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 B U'
*3. *U2 B L2 U' F2 D U R2 B' L F2 D2 L2 F' U R B' F'
*4. *U L2 U F2 U R2 B U' L2 U B' R' F2 U' R F2 D2 R'
*5. *D L U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' R2 B2 L' F L D L' F2 L' D2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D L' U F' L' U' F2 U B' R' F' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 F2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 R B' L' U2 R' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D' L' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' B' U' L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' L' D L' F2 U F D2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R U R U' F' R' U R2 F
*3. *B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R' F2 L2 B L' F' U L' R B L' F
*4. *F2 L F2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 L U R D L2 U2 L2 D F2 Rw2 Uw2 D U2 L' D' L2 Fw2 F2 U Rw2 L' U' Fw D' L B2 U' Rw' Fw' R' Fw' Rw U' F' B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 R' F U2 R' U' R2 F' U'
*3. *L U F' U2 R2 U D L F' U2 R D B2 U' F2 D2 F2 B2
*4. *F' R2 U B' L D B R' D L2 B' F' U2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 L' U L2 Uw2 F2 U L2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw F Uw2 D' Fw B D2 Uw' Rw' D F2 Rw2 B'
*5. *D2 U2 Dw' R F2 B' L2 U Uw B2 R' B2 Uw Bw' Dw D' Uw2 Fw' U2 D Fw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' L B' D' Rw' Dw' Rw' Fw' Dw' D2 R' U2 Lw2 Uw F Fw2 R2 B2 Dw Lw2 R2 U' Fw2 F' L2 Fw Dw2 Bw Rw' Dw Bw2 R' Uw2 L' Bw2 F2 U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F' R U R' F' U' F U2
*3. *U R2 F D2 R2 B L R' U L' F2 R2 F2 D B D'
*4. *L2 B' L' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 U D' B L' F U2 F2 R' Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 R' Uw2 R U L U' L' Fw' U' Rw2 Fw2 F B' D2 Rw Fw R Uw' Fw R' U'
*5. *Uw' B Dw2 R' Bw' Uw Lw2 D U' Uw2 R' Uw2 D' Dw2 L2 B Rw' L2 Fw Lw Dw2 Uw' L Fw B Dw' U' B Uw2 Rw' Bw D F' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw R' Fw Dw L' Lw' Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw' L Fw' R' Lw Uw2 Rw' Bw Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U' Fw2
*6. *Bw' Rw' Lw Dw2 Bw' Fw 3Uw' Uw' F2 Lw2 3Fw Fw2 F D L F B' Fw' R L' Lw2 Uw' B' Fw2 Dw Rw 3Fw Fw Rw 3Rw L Lw' Uw2 D2 F 3Rw Uw2 Lw Uw D' L U2 3Uw' L' U Fw2 Dw Bw' R2 Bw' 3Rw' U2 R2 Rw2 3Rw' D Lw2 Uw 3Fw L Bw R' Rw2 3Uw' Bw2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 R' F2 Bw' 3Uw2 U' D L' B2 Uw2 Dw' L2 D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F R U R' U2 F2 U R U2 R'
*3. *F' B2 U' R' B2 U' R2 D2 B L B' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 B2 L2
*4. *L2 R2 F2 L U2 B' U' R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U B2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U' D2 R2 Uw2 B2 D2 L Fw' R Fw2 U R2 B Rw' Fw' D F' Rw' Fw B Uw
*5. *B2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw D' Lw' Fw L Lw2 D' Dw2 B2 R2 Bw Dw Fw' U' Bw Uw2 L Rw2 D' R Fw' Uw2 D2 R Bw Uw2 Lw' B2 D L Rw2 Fw2 R' D2 L2 Rw' R2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw' Fw D Lw Bw2 Lw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 U2 L R' D' Uw2 Rw
*6. *Uw 3Fw F2 Lw' D2 Dw 3Rw2 Bw2 D B' L' Bw 3Fw Uw2 Bw Uw' 3Fw2 Bw2 B2 3Rw' B2 D' Rw B2 3Fw2 3Rw R' Fw 3Fw Dw Lw Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw Lw Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw' Rw Bw F2 D' Rw2 Bw Dw 3Fw' B U' 3Fw Rw2 R 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw' B2 D2 F Uw' Lw Uw' 3Uw' Lw2 B Dw U D' Uw2 R2 Dw F2 3Rw2 B 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw
*7. *3Rw F Uw2 F' 3Dw2 3Uw Fw2 L2 Rw Lw' 3Rw' Bw 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw Uw2 B' R' L' U 3Rw' Bw' 3Bw 3Fw2 D' U2 R2 3Rw' F 3Bw2 D2 3Rw2 B2 3Lw2 F' Lw Uw Fw' 3Dw 3Rw2 U Bw2 B' 3Dw2 L 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw2 B2 F 3Bw2 3Rw2 Fw 3Lw' 3Rw' Dw2 F2 R Uw' D' Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Uw' F' L' U' Bw' U' Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw' U Lw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Lw2 Fw U Rw2 L2 Dw2 U2 B' 3Rw 3Uw L' Rw2 3Fw2 F2 3Dw' L2 3Lw2 Bw' Lw R F' D2 3Rw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR4+ DL3- UL4- U4+ R4- D1+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R4+ D3+ L1- ALL4- UR DL
*2. *UR2- DR6+ DL2+ UL4- U6+ R5+ D5+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R6+ D4- L5- ALL4- UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR3- DR5+ DL2+ UL2+ U1+ R3- D3- L3- ALL5- y2 U5+ R1+ D0+ L4- ALL0+ UR UL
*4. *UR5+ DR2- DL1+ UL0+ U6+ R2+ D1+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3+ D4+ L3- ALL5+ UR DR DL
*5. *UR3- DR4+ DL2+ UL5+ U1- R4- D4+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R5- D1+ L1+ ALL2+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B R L R' L' R' L' U' B' L' u' b'
*2. *L' R L' U R B L B' U L' U r
*3. *R B' R' L' R B' L' R L U L u l b
*4. *B R' U B' L B' U B' L U R' b'
*5. *B L R' U' B U B L' U' B U' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (-4,5) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (2,-5) / (-3,-4) / (4,0) /
*2. *(0,-4) / (-5,4) / (2,-1) / (4,-5) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) /
*3. *(0,2) / (-2,-2) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3)
*4. *(-2,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-5) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (4,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(-5,0) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (6,-5) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L B' L R' L' R L' B' R B
*2. *U L' U' B U R B U' R U R
*3. *B L R' L U B' U L' B L' R'
*4. *B L B L' R' L' U R L' B U'
*5. *B R L' U' R L' U B' L' B' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 flip F BL L' BR U' BR2' R2' U flip BR' BL L2 BL L U BL2' U' R2 F2 R F R2 U' F2' R U F R2'
*2. *R' L' flip U BR R2' F' BL2 L' F flip R' F' BL' U' BR U2 BL2' R U2' R2 F' R F U R' F R2 U
*3. *flip U' R F' U2 BL2 BR U' BL2 flip U2 L2 BR2 U BL2' U2 BL' L2 F' U' R2 F2' R' F U2' F2 U2' F2' R2
*4. *BL2 flip U F' L2' U2 BL U' BL' flip U2' L2' F BL' L BR2 U' L2 U' F' U F U F2 R F' R2' F R' F2
*5. *R2' L' flip U2' BL L BL2 BR2 R2 U R2 flip BR2' BL2' U2 L2' U BR BL2 R F2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R U2' R' U R2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R' U R' F' R U' R F' U'
*3. *F2 L U' F' D F' R' F U2 L B2 U' L2 U F2 D' R2 D L'
*4. *F R U2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' U' R U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 R B2 D' F2 Uw2 D2 L' U2 D' Fw Uw2 U2 B2 R2 Fw' R2 Uw' R' Fw F Uw
*5. *Fw' Lw Bw Rw' D' Rw D L' B' F' Bw' Dw' R' Lw2 Uw' Dw B2 Uw' F' D B Lw2 Uw' D' Bw2 Uw2 D' R2 Dw' Lw' Dw' U Lw2 Uw B' Bw2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw Uw2 Fw' R' Lw' Fw' Rw' Fw F L R' F2 Bw2 Fw2 U B Fw2 Rw' B U' B'
*OH. *U' R L B2 D2 B' U2 R F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B D2 B
*Clock. *UR6+ DR4- DL1- UL6+ U4- R1- D6+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R2- D2+ L1+ ALL2+ UR DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' B U R' L' U L' R B L' U u' r' b
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (3,0) / (5,5) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) /
*Skewb. *L B U L U R' U' B U' R' B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' l' f' r b l' r b R F' R B' F' L B L B
*2. *F L f l' L b' l L R B' F' L' R F' R
*3. *f r' b l' r b' f' L R B' R F' L' B R' F' L' F'
*4. *B' b l' b f' F l f L B F' R' B R' F' R' B' F'
*5. *B L' F' l' r R' f' r' f R' B' L F L B' F' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' Bw' B' Lw' U Bw' Rw L B Uw Rw Lw Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw Rw u' l r b
*2. *Rw Lw' Uw' U' R' Bw R' Bw L B Rw Uw' Rw Uw Lw Bw' r'
*3. *Uw' R Lw Bw' U Lw R Bw B' Rw U B' Lw Rw Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw' u' l' b
*4. *Lw R' Bw' U' Lw' Uw' L' R Lw Bw' U' Uw Bw Rw' Lw Rw' Bw' u r' b
*5. *Lw B' Rw' Uw' R' Lw' Bw' L Bw L B' Bw' Lw Uw' Rw Lw Uw' Bw u r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L U L D2 R2 U L2 D R D R2 U L2 D R2 U2 L U R D2 L U R U L D L D2 L U R U L D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 R U3 L D3 L U L U2 R D R D R D L U L2 D R U L U2 R D R2 D L3 U R3 D L2 D R2 U L2 U R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U2 R D2 L U L U R2 D L3 D R2 U L U L D R U R U R D L U L2 D R2 U L D2 R U R U L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L U R U L U L D2 R U R2 D2 L3 U R U2 R2 D2 L U L U R2 D L3 U R D R U L D L D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R D L U L D R2 U L D2 L2 U R U2 R2 D L D L D R U L U2 R D2 R D L2 U2 L U R2 D R D L D L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' R2 D2 R' U' F D L' B L F B2 U' L2 B2 U2 D R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' U2 R' D2 B2 L D2 L D2 R' D2 F' U2 B D L' D' L' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B' R' F R2 U' L D F2 R' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F' R' U L U R U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L' F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F' U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L R U2 R' D2 R' U' B' U2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R' D' B2 L' U F2 B' R D' B2 U F2 D R2 L2 U R2 F' U2
*2. *B2 D' R' D' L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' L2 U F U2
*3. *U2 L' F' B R' L' B D' R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 R F U
*4. *L2 D' R B2 U2 L' R' F2 R D2 R D2 R2 D' L D2 F U R'
*5. *D2 B' L F2 U D R F2 U' L' D B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UL UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UR LB UL UF UR UF LB UB UL LB RF UF UL UB UL RF UR UF RF RB UB UR UL UF LF UL LF UL UF UL UB RB DB LB UL DR RB UR DB DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+2 UF UL LB+ RF UF UL+ RF+ DF+2 RF UR-2 DF+
*2. * UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UB UL LB UB UL RF UR UB UL UF UB RF UF UR RF UR LF UF UR UB UL RB UB UR UF RF RB DL LB UB DB DL DR DB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LF+2 UL UB LF UL LF+2
*3. * UR UF UB UL UB UL UF UL UB UR UB UR LB UL RF UF UR UL RF UR UF UB UR UL UF LB UB RF RB UR UB UR UB LF UF RF UF UL UB RB LF DL LF DB LB DL DR RB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB UL+ DR+2 RB DR RB+ DF+ LF+2
*4. * UF UR UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UL LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UB UL UF RF UR LF UF UR UL RB UR RB LF UL UB UR UF UB RB UB LF DB LB DR RB UR DB DR DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ UL UF-2 DR+ DB DR-2
*5. * UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR LB UL UF UR UB UL LB UB LB RF UF UL UB LB RB LF UF RF UR RB UR UB UL DL DB LB UL UF RF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UL UB UR UB+ LB UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 UR+ RB+2 DF+2 UF-

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' F' L' F U' R' F R F' L U' L' U' L' R' F' L' F L R F' R U' L' U F R F' L' F U' F L' BL' F' L' B R L U
*2. *R' F R' L F L' R U R' F' L' U L R' L R' U F U' R U' F' U' F U L' R B' U BR' L B' D' U'
*3. *U L U' L U' BL' B' BL L U BL' B' BL U' L U' F U R' F U' R F L F' L R U R BL' BR F' D B U BR'
*4. *F' R' L' R' U' R U L F L U R F L' U' R L' F R U F R' BR BL' D B' F' R' BR'
*5. *U' R' U F' L' U L U' R' U L F L' F' U' R L' R L' U L' F' L' F' U' L R' F' BL' F' D L' B' BL' D'


----------



## thomas.sch (Jul 20, 2021)

Weekly 28 is over an on my records page I got Place 0 (Zero) in Curvy Copter


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2021)

thomas.sch said:


> Weekly 28 is over an on my records page I got Place 0 (Zero) in Curvy Copter
> 
> View attachment 16389


Sorry; this happens when I don't perform the operation to update the database. It's done now and should be corrected. I forgot to take care of the competition last night accidentally - sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2021)

Results for week 28: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Lim Hung, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(110)
1.  1.32 Legomanz
2.  1.33 Charles Jerome
3.  1.35 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.68 OriginalUsername
5.  2.04 asacuber
6.  2.31 Alex Niedland
7.  2.35 Ty Y.
7.  2.35 Benyó
9.  2.36 ExultantCarn
10.  2.43 Luke Garrett
11.  2.49 SebastianCarrillo
12.  2.59 Rubadcar
13.  2.61 Imran Rahman
14.  2.63 TheDubDubJr
15.  2.65 thecubingwizard
16.  2.68 Cale S
17.  2.69 CubicOreo
18.  2.73 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  2.79 mihnea3000
20.  2.87 PratikKhannaSkewb
21.  2.92 MTOBEIYF
22.  2.93 tJardigradHe
22.  2.93 Dream Cubing
24.  2.95 the dnf master
25.  3.02 Sean Hartman
26.  3.03 Lim Hung
26.  3.03 MartinN13
28.  3.07 Trig0n
29.  3.08 chicagocuber
30.  3.09 BradenTheMagician
31.  3.13 Christopher Fandrich
32.  3.18 BMcCl1
33.  3.27 JChambers13
33.  3.27 Waffles
35.  3.33 cuberkid10
36.  3.38 sean_cut4
37.  3.52 Liam Wadek
38.  3.59 michaelxfy
39.  3.63 turtwig
39.  3.63 Antto Pitkänen
41.  3.66 abhijat
42.  3.69 wearephamily1719
43.  3.76 KrokosB
44.  3.79 d2polld
45.  3.81 vishwasankarcubing
46.  3.85 Fred Lang
47.  3.88 remopihel
48.  3.93 Thecubingcuber347
49.  3.96 João Vinicius
49.  3.96 FaLoL
51.  4.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  4.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  4.21 midnightcuberx
54.  4.22 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  4.25 ichcubegerne
56.  4.28 DGCubes
57.  4.30 Manatee 10235
57.  4.30 Raymos Castillo
59.  4.33 proper
60.  4.36 Sub1Hour
61.  4.46 Shadowjockey
61.  4.46 Cubing Forever
63.  4.61 NoProblemCubing
64.  4.74 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
65.  4.76 wuque man 
66.  4.79 trangium
66.  4.79 abunickabhi
68.  4.87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
69.  4.99 Der Der
70.  5.02 PingPongCuber
71.  5.03 Aerocuber
72.  5.04 Volcaniccubing
73.  5.05 Triangles_are_cubers
74.  5.06 theit07
75.  5.17 tommyo11
76.  5.18 Cooki348
77.  5.20 breadears
77.  5.20 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
77.  5.20 IndianCuber729
80.  5.23 Bilbo7
81.  5.34 Li Xiang
82.  5.47 PCCuber
83.  5.55 MrLunarWolf
84.  5.57 topppits
85.  5.58 Cubey_Tube
86.  5.67 Jakub26
87.  5.81 Simon31415
88.  5.82 Lupus3141
89.  5.98 UnknownCanvas
90.  6.04 SentsuiJack2403
90.  6.04 feli.cubes
92.  6.08 Kian
93.  6.58 anna4f
94.  6.59 Mike Hughey
95.  6.82 nevinscph
96.  7.34 ican97
97.  8.29 Rubika-37-021204
98.  8.47 sporteisvogel
99.  8.52 ZsS
100.  8.68 cubingmom2
101.  8.74 Jrg
102.  8.83 MarkA64
103.  8.93 One Wheel
104.  9.22 Clawzix
105.  9.45 pb_cuber
106.  10.68 arbivara
107.  11.29 Gam3sy Guy
108.  14.04 Jacck
109.  15.16 MatsBergsten
110.  17.21 L1ght7ear2020 YT


*3x3x3*(151)
1.  6.71 Luke Garrett
2.  6.95 OriginalUsername
3.  7.07 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  7.59 Legomanz
5.  7.81 tJardigradHe
6.  8.04 thecubingwizard
7.  8.06 Christopher Fandrich
7.  8.06 Ty Y.
7.  8.06 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  8.18 Lim Hung
11.  8.23 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
12.  8.30 Charles Jerome
13.  8.35 Manatee 10235
14.  8.45 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  8.47 ExultantCarn
16.  8.52 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  8.57 Alex Niedland
18.  8.65 Jonah Jarvis
18.  8.65 Heewon Seo
20.  8.68 Micah Morrison
21.  8.71 Rubadcar
22.  8.72 FishyIshy
23.  8.78 wuque man 
24.  8.86 cuberkid10
25.  9.24 Sean Hartman
26.  9.29 chicagocuber
27.  9.37 Boris McCoy
28.  9.40 Cale S
29.  9.45 G2013
30.  9.46 sean_cut4
31.  9.53 fun at the joy
32.  9.60 KrokosB
33.  9.64 BMcCl1
34.  9.74 turtwig
35.  9.75 Liam Wadek
36.  9.78 michaelxfy
37.  9.88 TheDubDubJr
38.  9.91 BradenTheMagician
39.  9.92 xtreme cuber2007
40.  9.98 vishwasankarcubing
41.  9.99 mihnea3000
41.  9.99 wearephamily1719
43.  10.03 tommyo11
43.  10.03 remopihel
45.  10.04 Shadowjockey
46.  10.05 Dream Cubing
47.  10.09 Benjamin Warry
48.  10.18 FaLoL
49.  10.30 qaz
50.  10.37 Davoda_IV
51.  10.50 JChambers13
52.  10.54 abhijat
53.  10.55 2017LAMB06
54.  10.69 Benyó
55.  10.72 Logan2017DAYR01
56.  10.78 CubicOreo
57.  10.83 DGCubes
58.  11.10 ichcubegerne
59.  11.11 SebastianCarrillo
60.  11.15 the dnf master
61.  11.23 d2polld
62.  11.29 Scrambled
63.  11.39 20luky3
64.  11.42 IndianCuber729
65.  11.52 João Vinicius
66.  11.54 proper
67.  11.55 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
68.  11.56 Cooki348
69.  11.69 MartinN13
69.  11.69 MCuber
71.  11.76 MasterIcePanda
72.  11.79 Raymos Castillo
73.  11.93 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
74.  12.11 Fred Lang
75.  12.29 abunickabhi
76.  12.39 bennettstouder
77.  12.44 pizzacrust
78.  12.55 Imran Rahman
79.  12.63 xyzzy
80.  12.68 Sub1Hour
81.  12.71 Antto Pitkänen
81.  12.71 Chris Van Der Brink
83.  12.77 trangium
84.  12.99 CodingCuber
85.  13.11 brad711
86.  13.14 ican97
87.  13.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
88.  13.28 Cubey_Tube
89.  13.34 theit07
90.  13.76 PCCuber
91.  13.79 lumes2121
92.  13.91 PingPongCuber
93.  13.92 midnightcuberx
94.  13.94 Rollercoasterben 
95.  14.00 Winfaza
96.  14.02 NoProblemCubing
97.  14.04 Kian
98.  14.14 breadears
99.  14.44 SentsuiJack2403
100.  14.62 Triangles_are_cubers
101.  14.67 Lvl9001Wizard
102.  14.86 chancet4488
103.  14.88 CubableYT
104.  14.91 Ali161102
105.  14.97 Bilbo7
106.  14.98 thatkid
107.  15.00 Waffles
108.  15.10 Der Der
109.  15.42 TheEpicCuber
110.  15.85 Aerocuber
111.  15.89 drpfisherman
112.  16.18 johnandthecube
113.  16.20 LittleLumos
114.  16.21 dnguyen2204
115.  16.33 Petri Krzywacki
116.  16.44 revaldoah
117.  16.64 VIBE_ZT
118.  16.71 topppits
119.  16.77 Lupus3141
120.  16.78 Volcaniccubing
121.  16.82 Simon31415
122.  16.93 nevinscph
123.  17.68 Cubing Forever
124.  18.01 RyanSoh
125.  18.21 Li Xiang
126.  18.23 Thecubingcuber347
127.  19.32 anna4f
128.  19.98 Jakub26
129.  20.12 TaliwangCube
130.  20.82 MarkA64
131.  20.99 ZsS
132.  21.07 GAN CUBER
133.  21.12 Gam3sy Guy
134.  21.25 CaptainCuber
135.  22.03 MrLunarWolf
136.  22.46 Jrg
137.  22.78 pb_cuber
138.  23.90 Mike Hughey
139.  23.97 Rubika-37-021204
140.  24.02 sporteisvogel
141.  24.93 zakikaz
142.  25.47 One Wheel
143.  26.80 cubingmom2
144.  26.87 senula samarasinghe
145.  29.80 Jacck
146.  32.97 UPCHAN
147.  34.28 MatsBergsten
148.  34.29 Clawzix
149.  37.94 arbivara
150.  38.29 GT8590
151.  50.28 TyGuy


*4x4x4*(92)
1.  29.25 cuberkid10
2.  30.61 OriginalUsername
3.  31.03 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  31.09 wuque man 
5.  31.66 Luke Garrett
6.  31.78 MLGCubez
7.  31.85 tJardigradHe
8.  33.03 thecubingwizard
9.  33.18 Manatee 10235
10.  33.72 JChambers13
11.  34.77 FaLoL
12.  35.21 Dream Cubing
13.  35.44 chicagocuber
14.  35.60 Jonah Jarvis
15.  35.90 Legomanz
16.  36.13 Benyó
17.  36.23 Shadowjockey
18.  36.93 Lim Hung
19.  37.99 Christopher Fandrich
20.  38.04 MCuber
21.  38.30 BradenTheMagician
22.  38.57 michaelxfy
23.  39.07 MTOBEIYF
24.  39.35 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  39.87 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  39.94 DGCubes
27.  40.28 remopihel
28.  40.66 20luky3
29.  40.73 proper
30.  42.12 Sean Hartman
31.  42.40 MartinN13
32.  42.43 ichcubegerne
33.  42.64 CubicOreo
34.  43.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  43.94 João Vinicius
36.  44.07 TheDubDubJr
37.  44.73 turtwig
38.  45.19 sean_cut4
39.  45.22 abunickabhi
40.  45.26 IndianCuber729
41.  45.28 KrokosB
42.  45.43 Sub1Hour
43.  45.54 BMcCl1
44.  45.66 Antto Pitkänen
45.  46.32 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
46.  46.55 xyzzy
47.  47.82 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
48.  47.84 pizzacrust
49.  48.45 Rollercoasterben 
50.  48.50 wearephamily1719
51.  48.77 nevinscph
52.  49.74 bennettstouder
53.  49.89 ican97
54.  50.50 drpfisherman
55.  51.95 theit07
56.  52.64 Ali161102
57.  52.80 Cooki348
58.  53.44 tommyo11
59.  54.46 LittleLumos
60.  55.39 topppits
60.  55.39 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  55.71 midnightcuberx
63.  55.97 Bilbo7
64.  56.61 CodingCuber
65.  56.98 Winfaza
66.  57.17 the dnf master
67.  57.80 breadears
68.  57.84 thatkid
69.  58.57 TheEpicCuber
70.  59.53 Waffles
71.  59.67 chancet4488
72.  1:00.49 UnknownCanvas
73.  1:02.14 NoProblemCubing
74.  1:02.67 d2polld
75.  1:03.51 Der Der
76.  1:07.07 Triangles_are_cubers
77.  1:08.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
78.  1:19.42 Cubey_Tube
79.  1:19.82 Jakub26
80.  1:20.41 One Wheel
81.  1:21.06 Petri Krzywacki
82.  1:21.76 TaliwangCube
83.  1:22.25 Jrg
84.  1:25.49 SentsuiJack2403
85.  1:30.48 MrLunarWolf
86.  1:36.23 sporteisvogel
87.  1:39.40 Rubika-37-021204
88.  1:45.55 Jacck
89.  1:56.38 Mike Hughey
90.  2:02.52 pb_cuber
91.  2:13.51 MatsBergsten
92.  2:59.37 ZsS


*5x5x5*(59)
1.  57.13 OriginalUsername
2.  58.47 Benyó
3.  58.95 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  59.05 vishwasankarcubing
5.  59.49 tJardigradHe
6.  1:00.98 FaLoL
6.  1:00.98 MLGCubez
8.  1:02.08 Dream Cubing
9.  1:04.25 cuberkid10
10.  1:04.99 turtwig
11.  1:05.73 wuque man 
12.  1:07.11 ichcubegerne
13.  1:08.18 chicagocuber
14.  1:08.21 Shadowjockey
15.  1:09.78 michaelxfy
16.  1:10.12 Luke Garrett
17.  1:11.57 TheDubDubJr
18.  1:12.00 CubicOreo
19.  1:13.28 KrokosB
20.  1:15.57 Keroma12
21.  1:15.62 João Vinicius
22.  1:15.76 proper
23.  1:21.31 sean_cut4
24.  1:21.99 xyzzy
25.  1:23.26 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  1:23.44 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
27.  1:23.97 nevinscph
28.  1:24.81 abunickabhi
29.  1:26.83 Sub1Hour
30.  1:26.97 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  1:27.33 Rollercoasterben 
32.  1:28.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
33.  1:28.59 Liam Wadek
34.  1:33.13 BMcCl1
35.  1:33.22 Chris Van Der Brink
36.  1:36.05 tommyo11
37.  1:41.30 Bilbo7
38.  1:41.92 NoProblemCubing
39.  1:48.07 TheEpicCuber
40.  1:48.51 theit07
41.  1:48.92 CaptainCuber
42.  1:52.06 thatkid
43.  1:56.11 breadears
44.  1:56.26 Ali161102
45.  1:56.54 topppits
46.  1:56.73 bennettstouder
47.  2:19.15 One Wheel
48.  2:23.25 Jrg
49.  2:35.27 MrLunarWolf
50.  2:36.28 midnightcuberx
51.  2:36.62 Rubika-37-021204
52.  2:47.78 sporteisvogel
53.  2:58.13 Jacck
54.  3:12.86 the dnf master
55.  3:14.59 thomas.sch
56.  4:07.53 MatsBergsten
57.  4:49.34 ZsS
58.  DNF UnknownCanvas
58.  DNF filmip


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:44.33 Lim Hung
2.  1:48.80 tJardigradHe
3.  1:48.81 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:52.50 Benyó
5.  1:54.63 michaelxfy
6.  1:59.86 FaLoL
7.  1:59.91 MLGCubez
8.  2:07.48 ichcubegerne
9.  2:18.39 Keroma12
10.  2:19.11 João Vinicius
11.  2:20.53 xyzzy
12.  2:21.01 drpfisherman
13.  2:21.60 nevinscph
14.  2:32.22 Liam Wadek
15.  2:33.74 chicagocuber
16.  2:40.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  2:41.00 CubicOreo
18.  2:43.31 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
19.  2:53.82 abunickabhi
20.  2:59.02 Sub1Hour
21.  3:31.04 LittleLumos
22.  3:37.69 Ali161102
23.  3:54.94 One Wheel
24.  4:03.69 tommyo11
25.  4:32.20 Jrg
26.  4:57.47 Li Xiang
27.  5:01.08 Rubika-37-021204
28.  5:05.57 sporteisvogel
29.  5:13.77 Jacck
30.  5:41.28 MrLunarWolf
31.  7:15.84 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(18)
1.  2:19.00 Lim Hung
2.  2:20.32 Dream Cubing
3.  2:40.27 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:50.94 FaLoL
5.  2:54.37 ichcubegerne
6.  3:02.95 michaelxfy
7.  3:45.44 nevinscph
8.  3:47.08 Liam Wadek
9.  3:52.18 CubicOreo
10.  4:03.69 Sub1Hour
11.  4:06.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  4:10.19 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
13.  4:13.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  5:22.14 LittleLumos
15.  6:45.08 Jrg
16.  7:03.62 Rubika-37-021204
17.  7:37.08 MrLunarWolf
18.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(31)
1.  3.54 Legomanz
2.  4.99 SebastianCarrillo
3.  5.69 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  6.85 turtwig
5.  6.90 BradenTheMagician
6.  7.06 Sean Hartman
7.  8.14 Luke Garrett
8.  8.91 Benyó
9.  10.43 2017LAMB06
10.  10.72 sean_cut4
11.  12.25 ichcubegerne
12.  15.31 abunickabhi
13.  16.36 Bilbo7
14.  22.96 tommyo11
15.  24.05 Jakub26
15.  24.05 nevinscph
17.  24.17 Lupus3141
18.  25.45 MatsBergsten
19.  25.58 midnightcuberx
20.  27.10 LittleLumos
21.  27.45 filmip
22.  27.78 Li Xiang
23.  28.68 Mike Hughey
24.  34.99 agradess2
25.  39.67 Jacck
26.  39.94 Cooki348
27.  1:05.82 thomas.sch
28.  1:34.17 sporteisvogel
29.  3:33.72 Clawzix
30.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
30.  DNF Cubey_Tube


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  22.68 G2013
2.  25.49 tommyo11
3.  26.35 ican97


Spoiler



4.  29.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  34.49 Keroma12
6.  39.01 Bilbo7
7.  51.99 Micah Morrison
8.  58.52 willian_pessoa
9.  58.84 Jakub26
10.  1:00.35 Lim Hung
11.  1:01.10 Benyó
12.  1:15.06 Ali161102
13.  1:20.76 MatsBergsten
14.  1:24.58 nevinscph
15.  1:29.63 thatkid
16.  1:32.92 topppits
17.  1:48.92 Cooki348
18.  2:02.83 Mike Hughey
19.  2:23.02 filmip
20.  2:33.33 remopihel
21.  2:36.54 midnightcuberx
22.  2:40.94 d2polld
23.  3:32.05 RyanSoh
24.  3:44.05 Waffles
25.  3:55.33 Jacck
26.  15:17.04 thomas.sch
27.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
27.  DNF abunickabhi
27.  DNF Cubey_Tube
27.  DNF sporteisvogel
27.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:01.06 nevinscph
2.  4:45.31 Keroma12
3.  4:53.93 thatkid


Spoiler



4.  8:20.98 MatsBergsten
5.  10:37.95 Jacck
6.  15:59.04 filmip
7.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  8:23.60 Keroma12
2.  10:20.68 nevinscph
3.  11:58.29 thatkid


Spoiler



4.  14:27.59 MatsBergsten
5.  15:50.62 Jacck
6.  DNF Bilbo7


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  20:48.19 nevinscph
2.  23:15.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  37:42.67 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  9/9 12:25 Keroma12
2.  7/8 58:27 Cooki348
3.  4/4 10:47 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  3/3 10:47 MatsBergsten
5.  3/3 12:00 Jacck
6.  2/3 22:58 Waffles


*3x3x3 one-handed*(75)
1.  11.26 Luke Garrett
2.  12.03 branson_lau
3.  12.17 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.38 OriginalUsername
5.  13.16 MLGCubez
6.  14.01 PratikKhannaSkewb
6.  14.01 tJardigradHe
8.  14.04 MTOBEIYF
9.  14.29 Lim Hung
10.  14.91 CubicOreo
11.  14.99 turtwig
12.  15.27 Sean Hartman
13.  15.29 Dream Cubing
14.  15.60 mihnea3000
15.  15.77 2017LAMB06
16.  17.72 ichcubegerne
17.  17.87 michaelxfy
18.  17.93 midnightcuberx
19.  17.95 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  18.00 Benyó
21.  18.18 BradenTheMagician
22.  18.25 abunickabhi
23.  18.70 remopihel
24.  18.89 sean_cut4
25.  18.96 MCuber
26.  19.02 Antto Pitkänen
27.  19.35 chicagocuber
28.  19.58 FaLoL
29.  19.70 MartinN13
29.  19.70 João Vinicius
31.  19.76 Manatee 10235
32.  20.22 Sub1Hour
33.  20.55 TheDubDubJr
34.  21.16 xyzzy
35.  21.91 drpfisherman
36.  22.14 KrokosB
37.  22.30 NoProblemCubing
38.  22.49 ican97
39.  22.62 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  22.91 Cale S
41.  23.40 brad711
42.  23.59 xtreme cuber2007
43.  23.79 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
44.  24.44 d2polld
45.  24.53 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
46.  25.03 DGCubes
47.  25.36 the dnf master
48.  25.52 wearephamily1719
49.  25.58 Raymos Castillo
50.  25.79 revaldoah
51.  27.01 PCCuber
52.  27.02 PingPongCuber
53.  28.02 tommyo11
54.  28.85 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  29.20 Winfaza
56.  29.78 BMcCl1
57.  33.17 Waffles
58.  33.59 nevinscph
59.  33.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  34.21 theit07
61.  35.51 Bilbo7
62.  35.60 LittleLumos
63.  38.53 Ali161102
64.  38.91 breadears
65.  42.62 Cubey_Tube
66.  44.96 Mike Hughey
67.  45.25 Der Der
68.  45.57 chancet4488
69.  48.60 ZsS
70.  54.34 MrLunarWolf
71.  55.49 pb_cuber
72.  59.10 Jacck
73.  1:01.74 Rubika-37-021204
74.  1:03.86 sporteisvogel
75.  2:12.89 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  23.37 Lim Hung
2.  44.62 DGCubes
3.  1:30.02 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  1:43.30 turtwig
5.  1:54.68 Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(6)
1.  38.17 ichcubegerne
2.  1:00.12 DGCubes
3.  1:38.70 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  1:52.24 tommyo11
5.  3:22.96 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  21.33 (23, 21, 20) Cale S
2.  28.00 (27, 27, 30) Benyó
3.  42.00 (32, 50, 44) brad711


Spoiler



4.  52.67 (53, 58, 47) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  DNF (DNF, 40, 25) TaliwangCube
5.  DNF (35, DNF, 27) arbivara
5.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
5.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Simon31415


*2-3-4 Relay*(48)
1.  38.11 Luke Garrett
2.  39.59 MLGCubez
3.  42.08 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  44.74 Benyó
5.  45.44 Dream Cubing
6.  46.36 ichcubegerne
7.  46.80 Sean Hartman
8.  47.57 cuberkid10
9.  49.22 FaLoL
10.  50.04 michaelxfy
11.  51.01 Lim Hung
12.  52.30 BradenTheMagician
13.  52.46 DGCubes
14.  52.51 chicagocuber
15.  53.14 PratikKhannaSkewb
16.  53.28 remopihel
17.  54.71 KrokosB
18.  56.21 BMcCl1
19.  57.20 turtwig
20.  57.38 sean_cut4
21.  59.05 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  59.39 proper
23.  1:00.36 tommyo11
24.  1:03.44 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:03.45 abunickabhi
26.  1:04.29 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  1:04.57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  1:05.93 Rollercoasterben 
29.  1:06.44 SebastianCarrillo
30.  1:09.71 nevinscph
31.  1:10.07 midnightcuberx
32.  1:16.31 theit07
33.  1:18.76 Waffles
34.  1:19.85 LittleLumos
35.  1:27.92 Ali161102
36.  1:28.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  1:30.02 d2polld
38.  1:31.58 Der Der
39.  1:35.64 Jakub26
40.  1:38.61 Li Xiang
41.  1:51.35 Cubey_Tube
42.  2:01.88 MrLunarWolf
43.  2:04.05 Jrg
44.  2:05.47 SentsuiJack2403
45.  2:33.82 Jacck
46.  2:42.37 Clawzix
47.  2:59.03 MatsBergsten
48.  2:59.77 pb_cuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(26)
1.  1:37.98 MLGCubez
2.  1:51.74 Lim Hung
3.  1:53.11 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  1:57.68 Benyó
5.  2:00.70 Luke Garrett
6.  2:10.43 chicagocuber
7.  2:11.44 michaelxfy
8.  2:17.54 turtwig
9.  2:18.87 ichcubegerne
10.  2:29.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  2:29.71 nevinscph
12.  2:31.45 sean_cut4
13.  2:32.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:40.54 tommyo11
15.  2:47.67 abunickabhi
16.  2:50.43 Rollercoasterben 
17.  2:56.67 BMcCl1
18.  3:04.20 LittleLumos
19.  3:16.42 theit07
20.  3:38.96 Ali161102
21.  3:54.07 midnightcuberx
22.  4:30.77 Jrg
23.  4:45.48 MrLunarWolf
24.  4:53.15 One Wheel
25.  5:10.12 Cubey_Tube
26.  7:20.04 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:30.53 Lim Hung
2.  3:47.64 Benyó
3.  4:10.06 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:27.53 ichcubegerne
5.  4:48.18 nevinscph
6.  5:32.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:33.27 abunickabhi
8.  6:07.90 tommyo11
9.  6:58.36 Ali161102
10.  8:49.23 One Wheel
11.  9:20.91 Jrg
12.  10:13.32 MrLunarWolf


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)
1.  6:12.23 Lim Hung
2.  6:25.71 Benyó
3.  7:52.65 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:50.72 nevinscph
5.  8:51.60 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  13:05.65 tommyo11
7.  16:09.05 Jrg
8.  17:58.16 MrLunarWolf


*Clock*(41)
1.  3.64 JChambers13
2.  4.67 Liam Wadek
3.  5.24 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  5.31 MLGCubez
5.  5.50 michaelxfy
6.  6.02 MartinN13
7.  6.22 MTOBEIYF
8.  6.31 Mattia Pasquini
9.  6.57 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  6.74 Lim Hung
11.  7.39 Luke Garrett
12.  7.81 Sean Hartman
13.  8.37 tJardigradHe
14.  8.53 Cale S
15.  8.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  8.86 BradenTheMagician
17.  8.98 Li Xiang
18.  9.23 ichcubegerne
19.  9.26 CubicOreo
20.  9.37 sean_cut4
21.  9.72 chicagocuber
22.  10.11 Manatee 10235
23.  10.35 DGCubes
24.  11.45 remopihel
25.  11.46 wearephamily1719
26.  11.61 Jakub26
27.  12.06 tommyo11
28.  12.37 revaldoah
29.  12.88 Benyó
30.  12.95 Sub1Hour
31.  13.20 pizzacrust
32.  13.72 cubingmom2
33.  14.84 proper
34.  17.06 nevinscph
35.  17.81 BMcCl1
36.  18.43 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  18.46 Jacck
38.  20.04 MrLunarWolf
39.  21.85 L1ght7ear2020 YT
40.  23.84 d2polld
41.  1:30.76 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(33)
1.  47.44 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  47.86 KrokosB
3.  50.63 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  51.94 michaelxfy
5.  52.00 Luke Garrett
6.  52.47 Lim Hung
7.  55.73 Manatee 10235
8.  57.05 vishwasankarcubing
9.  1:02.00 Dream Cubing
10.  1:02.62 dollarstorecubes
11.  1:05.85 cuberkid10
12.  1:06.45 CubicOreo
13.  1:08.44 chicagocuber
14.  1:09.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  1:10.23 Benyó
16.  1:15.34 ichcubegerne
17.  1:18.47 FaLoL
18.  1:20.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  1:21.25 tommyo11
20.  1:29.36 midnightcuberx
21.  1:41.62 nevinscph
22.  1:51.93 Bilbo7
23.  1:57.90 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
24.  2:01.37 d2polld
25.  2:22.70 PCCuber
26.  2:29.86 Li Xiang
27.  2:33.51 Cubey_Tube
28.  2:50.09 MrLunarWolf
29.  3:12.33 Jacck
30.  3:19.93 sporteisvogel
31.  4:37.90 Rubika-37-021204
32.  DNF abunickabhi
32.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(67)
1.  2.23 L1ght7ear2020 YT
2.  2.46 icubeslow434
3.  2.53 MLGCubez
3.  2.53 DGCubes


Spoiler



5.  2.77 tJardigradHe
6.  2.78 Ty Y.
7.  2.99 shyaam
8.  3.05 remopihel
9.  3.75 asacuber
10.  3.90 MartinN13
11.  3.97 mihnea3000
12.  4.35 chicagocuber
13.  4.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  4.41 ExultantCarn
15.  4.47 Sean Hartman
16.  4.49 Luke Garrett
17.  4.62 cuberkid10
18.  4.63 BradenTheMagician
19.  4.64 CodingCuber
20.  4.72 michaelxfy
21.  4.74 JChambers13
22.  4.85 SebastianCarrillo
23.  4.87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
24.  5.00 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  5.06 Cale S
26.  5.13 Liam Wadek
27.  5.14 CubicOreo
28.  5.21 VIBE_ZT
29.  5.30 sean_cut4
30.  5.33 ichcubegerne
31.  5.74 Triangles_are_cubers
32.  5.75 tommyo11
33.  5.78 wearephamily1719
34.  5.90 PratikKhannaSkewb
35.  5.96 UnknownCanvas
36.  6.08 Antto Pitkänen
37.  6.19 Benyó
38.  6.35 Li Xiang
39.  6.36 midnightcuberx
39.  6.36 IndianCuber729
41.  6.40 KrokosB
42.  6.68 Waffles
43.  6.80 Volcaniccubing
44.  6.95 CaptainCuber
45.  7.20 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  7.27 Raymos Castillo
47.  7.34 PingPongCuber
48.  7.39 theit07
49.  7.81 proper
50.  7.85 abunickabhi
51.  7.98 Sub1Hour
52.  8.60 Aerocuber
53.  8.62 Jakub26
54.  8.93 Mike Hughey
55.  9.55 topppits
56.  9.69 d2polld
57.  9.74 anna4f
58.  10.73 ZsS
59.  10.78 MrLunarWolf
60.  11.19 cubingmom2
61.  11.86 nevinscph
62.  12.26 Cubey_Tube
63.  12.62 Simon31415
64.  13.82 Jacck
65.  19.28 GAN CUBER
66.  23.93 MarkA64
67.  34.64 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(54)
1.  6.41 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.68 Micah Morrison
3.  9.01 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  9.39 2019ECKE02
5.  9.41 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  10.32 thecubingwizard
7.  12.23 Manatee 10235
8.  12.32 Cale S
9.  12.52 SebastianCarrillo
10.  12.55 Luke Garrett
11.  12.60 GTGil
12.  13.38 Lim Hung
13.  13.80 Boris McCoy
14.  14.06 BradenTheMagician
15.  14.33 Ty Y.
16.  15.10 michaelxfy
17.  15.54 remopihel
18.  15.55 Sean Hartman
19.  15.59 cuberkid10
20.  15.81 20luky3
21.  15.85 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  16.02 OriginalUsername
23.  16.08 ichcubegerne
24.  16.21 tJardigradHe
25.  16.98 Sub1Hour
26.  17.21 Benyó
27.  17.42 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  17.43 Shadowjockey
29.  17.52 vishwasankarcubing
30.  18.27 midnightcuberx
31.  19.82 wearephamily1719
32.  19.93 tommyo11
33.  20.01 KrokosB
34.  20.42 chicagocuber
35.  21.67 the dnf master
36.  22.61 VIBE_ZT
37.  23.00 2017LAMB06
38.  23.03 MartinN13
39.  25.55 PingPongCuber
40.  25.81 Dream Cubing
41.  26.56 FaLoL
42.  30.54 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  34.54 Raymos Castillo
44.  35.62 bennettstouder
45.  38.65 Jakub26
46.  44.10 MrLunarWolf
47.  47.19 Mike Hughey
48.  55.69 nevinscph
49.  1:05.53 sporteisvogel
50.  1:07.59 Jacck
51.  1:07.66 d2polld
52.  1:19.96 TaliwangCube
53.  1:47.15 filmip
54.  2:15.66 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(58)
1.  1.73 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.50 Legomanz
3.  2.69 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.72 SebastianCarrillo
5.  2.89 Cale S
6.  3.09 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.24 Ty Y.
8.  3.48 MLGCubez
9.  3.56 Rubadcar
10.  3.71 OriginalUsername
11.  3.74 asacuber
12.  4.35 CubicOreo
13.  4.44 michaelxfy
14.  4.48 sean_cut4
15.  4.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  4.58 BradenTheMagician
17.  4.78 VIBE_ZT
18.  4.89 Lim Hung
19.  4.97 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
20.  5.01 ichcubegerne
21.  5.02 MartinN13
22.  5.03 Sean Hartman
23.  5.07 Antto Pitkänen
24.  5.35 d2polld
25.  5.59 DGCubes
26.  5.63 remopihel
26.  5.63 Luke Garrett
28.  6.03 Liam Wadek
29.  6.08 wearephamily1719
30.  6.09 Benyó
31.  6.15 mihnea3000
32.  6.29 midnightcuberx
33.  6.31 chicagocuber
34.  6.46 Dream Cubing
35.  6.47 cuberkid10
36.  6.68 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  6.81 Waffles
38.  7.01 tommyo11
39.  7.06 IndianCuber729
40.  7.11 KrokosB
41.  7.35 Li Xiang
42.  8.17 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  8.81 theit07
44.  8.84 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  8.90 abunickabhi
46.  9.63 Jakub26
47.  9.72 proper
48.  10.41 ZsS
49.  10.73 Sub1Hour
50.  10.88 MrLunarWolf
51.  12.62 PCCuber
52.  12.73 nevinscph
53.  13.84 topppits
54.  13.89 Simon31415
55.  14.39 Jacck
56.  18.31 Mike Hughey
57.  18.38 cubingmom2
58.  25.10 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(7)
1.  23.91 DGCubes
2.  24.40 BradenTheMagician
3.  24.81 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  27.72 ichcubegerne
5.  1:35.67 MrLunarWolf
6.  2:57.53 MatsBergsten
7.  DNF PCCuber


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  3:28.45 MLGCubez
2.  3:43.76 Luke Garrett
3.  4:33.28 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:44.99 Benyó
5.  4:45.97 chicagocuber
6.  5:36.01 tommyo11
7.  6:14.70 Sub1Hour
8.  7:04.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  9:49.07 MrLunarWolf
10.  10:19.01 Jakub26


*Redi Cube*(11)
1.  7.56 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.38 BMcCl1
3.  10.37 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.69 proper
5.  13.07 ichcubegerne
6.  16.95 PingPongCuber
7.  17.13 Sub1Hour
8.  18.15 Raymos Castillo
9.  24.26 chicagocuber
10.  40.53 Rubika-37-021204
11.  43.53 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(4)
1.  22.53 DGCubes
2.  36.24 ichcubegerne
3.  1:15.16 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  1:42.03 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(3)
1.  19.80 Li Xiang
2.  23.60 ichcubegerne
3.  39.98 MatsBergsten

*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  47.59 DGCubes
2.  58.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  DNF brad711
3.  DNF remopihel

*Mirror Blocks*(3)
1.  18.21 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.06 ichcubegerne
3.  1:07.87 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)

*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:06.32 DGCubes
2.  5:48.48 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  21.23 cuberkid10
2.  41.75 Skullush
3.  43.04 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  53.34 drpfisherman
5.  3:03.27 Rubika-37-021204
6.  3:52.08 One Wheel
7.  DNF Sean Hartman



*Contest results*(173)
1.  894 MLGCubez
2.  798 Lim Hung
2.  798 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  789 Benyó
5.  727 michaelxfy
6.  724 ichcubegerne
7.  679 tJardigradHe
8.  661 chicagocuber
9.  600 Sean Hartman
10.  590 BradenTheMagician
11.  588 Dream Cubing
12.  585 OriginalUsername
13.  561 cuberkid10
14.  557 CubicOreo
15.  550 PratikKhannaSkewb
16.  547 sean_cut4
17.  529 FaLoL
18.  526 remopihel
19.  521 tommyo11
20.  504 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  488 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  485 DGCubes
22.  485 KrokosB
24.  472 turtwig
25.  465 Cale S
26.  462 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  452 nevinscph
28.  448 MartinN13
29.  440 Manatee 10235
29.  440 Legomanz
31.  424 abunickabhi
32.  415 Ty Y.
33.  410 SebastianCarrillo
34.  407 midnightcuberx
35.  396 Sub1Hour
36.  389 Liam Wadek
36.  389 thecubingwizard
38.  387 TheDubDubJr
39.  382 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  380 BMcCl1
41.  379 wearephamily1719
42.  366 Christopher Fandrich
43.  363 mihnea3000
43.  363 JChambers13
45.  361 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  361 Antto Pitkänen
47.  345 vishwasankarcubing
48.  341 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
49.  340 proper
50.  338 João Vinicius
51.  331 d2polld
52.  327 wuque man 
53.  324 Shadowjockey
54.  312 Charles Jerome
55.  300 ExultantCarn
56.  287 Rubadcar
57.  283 the dnf master
58.  275 MTOBEIYF
59.  273 Waffles
60.  262 theit07
61.  256 Bilbo7
62.  245 Alex Niedland
63.  242 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  241 xyzzy
65.  234 IndianCuber729
66.  230 Heewon Seo
67.  225 Micah Morrison
68.  222 Cooki348
69.  220 Jonah Jarvis
70.  219 asacuber
71.  217 2017LAMB06
71.  217 MCuber
73.  216 Raymos Castillo
74.  209 ican97
75.  208 Ali161102
76.  206 Jakub26
77.  203 NoProblemCubing
78.  202 Li Xiang
79.  200 20luky3
80.  198 Triangles_are_cubers
81.  195 MatsBergsten
82.  194 MrLunarWolf
83.  193 Rollercoasterben 
84.  186 PingPongCuber
85.  182 Jacck
86.  177 Imran Rahman
87.  176 Cubey_Tube
88.  175 abhijat
89.  174 Boris McCoy
90.  173 LittleLumos
90.  173 Keroma12
92.  170 topppits
93.  166 drpfisherman
94.  165 G2013
95.  161 breadears
96.  160 thatkid
97.  158 bennettstouder
98.  155 CodingCuber
99.  154 xtreme cuber2007
100.  151 PCCuber
101.  148 Fred Lang
102.  147 VIBE_ZT
103.  141 Logan2017DAYR01
104.  140 pizzacrust
105.  139 Der Der
106.  135 brad711
107.  133 FishyIshy
108.  127 Mike Hughey
109.  124 fun at the joy
110.  119 trangium
111.  117 Winfaza
112.  115 Jrg
113.  108 Benjamin Warry
113.  108 Rubika-37-021204
115.  106 qaz
116.  105 Davoda_IV
116.  105 Aerocuber
116.  105 sporteisvogel
119.  103 Volcaniccubing
120.  100 TheEpicCuber
121.  99 SentsuiJack2403
121.  99 One Wheel
123.  94 Thecubingcuber347
124.  93 Scrambled
125.  91 UnknownCanvas
125.  91 chancet4488
127.  87 ZsS
128.  85 revaldoah
128.  85 Simon31415
128.  85 Trig0n
131.  84 MasterIcePanda
132.  83 Cubing Forever
133.  81 Lupus3141
134.  79 Kian
135.  78 branson_lau
136.  77 L1ght7ear2020 YT
137.  71 CaptainCuber
138.  68 icubeslow434
139.  64 lumes2121
140.  63 shyaam
140.  63 TaliwangCube
142.  62 filmip
143.  61 anna4f
144.  56 Petri Krzywacki
145.  55 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
145.  55 2019ECKE02
147.  54 Lvl9001Wizard
148.  52 CubableYT
149.  51 cubingmom2
150.  48 RyanSoh
150.  48 GTGil
152.  45 pb_cuber
153.  43 johnandthecube
154.  41 dnguyen2204
155.  40 thomas.sch
155.  40 MarkA64
157.  36 Mattia Pasquini
158.  32 willian_pessoa
159.  29 Clawzix
160.  28 Gam3sy Guy
160.  28 dollarstorecubes
160.  28 GAN CUBER
163.  27 arbivara
164.  22 feli.cubes
165.  14 zakikaz
166.  13 agradess2
167.  12 OriEy
168.  11 senula samarasinghe
169.  10 Skullush
170.  9 Kit Clement
170.  9 UPCHAN
172.  5 GT8590
173.  4 TyGuy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2021)

173 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 55!

That means our winner this week is *ExultantCarn!* Congratulations!!


----------

